# Install glass tile on wood stud pole (for support beam)



## Paragon (Jun 14, 2009)

DO you by chance have a picture of the columns that you are looking to tile? 

I envision it a certain way and if it is that way then I would cover it with a drywall first. This is going to be the most frugal way of doing this project but it depends on the individual job. You might be better off covering it with backer board but then again it just depends on the job. I would not just go with the tiles right over the studs as you don't want any voids under those glass tiles because it will transmit right through and be visible as a finished product. Also tiling with glass is a little different than tiling with ceramic as you can apply the adhesive with the notched side of a trowel but you want to smooth it out with the straight edge of the trowel before you put the glass tiles in place. the reason you do this is because if you apply the adhesive with the notched side the grooves will show through and be visible through the tiles.

Take a pic if you get a chance and we can go from there!

Good luck and be safe!


----------

